# Manly Spoo Names



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Chuck...its the manliest name in the world ask Chuck Norris XD


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

That's so funny because my husband is the same way! I wanted to name the dog Pingkingking, which is what my 4 year old made up. But my husband said no way was he walking around with a dog named Pingkingking no matter who made it up! And while he's at it, he's also not walking around with a dog with big ears and a pompom on its tail!! So after rolling my eyes for hours, he finally suggested "Guinness" and his name is now "Guinness Pingkingking." I think you can't go wrong with beer for a manly name! Maybe you could name yours after a red ale, like Killigan's or something along those lines. :biggrin1:

Otherwise, I think Chuck, Max, and other one-syllable boy names are a pretty safe bet!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Jack is good, but they say two syllable names are best. Still, I like Jack or Zach, something with a hard sound makes it more masculine.


----------



## Marlow's Mum (Apr 20, 2011)

EmilyK said:


> That's so funny because my husband is the same way! I wanted to name the dog Pingkingking, which is what my 4 year old made up. But my husband said no way was he walking around with a dog named Pingkingking no matter who made it up! And while he's at it, he's also not walking around with a dog with big ears and a pompom on its tail!! So after rolling my eyes for hours, he finally suggested "Guinness" and his name is now "Guinness Pingkingking." I think you can't go wrong with beer for a manly name! Maybe you could name yours after a red ale, like Killigan's or something along those lines. :biggrin1:
> 
> Otherwise, I think Chuck, Max, and other one-syllable boy names are a pretty safe bet!



Guinness has been thrown around a bit - I'm a big fan of that one...and the beer  Killian is also good hmm...what other red beer is there? Monteith? Lager?


----------



## MargaretMary (Mar 1, 2011)

How about Gatsby?


----------



## Marlow's Mum (Apr 20, 2011)

Or Holmes....as in Sherlock.


----------



## Fiveoclockdog (Sep 16, 2010)

I've always liked Anton.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

One of the boys in our 2009 litter is named Ember. I love that!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

outwest said:


> Jack is good, but they say two syllable names are best. Still, I like Jack or Zach, something with a hard sound makes it more masculine.


I've always loved Jack but after meeting an unruly Dobe named Jack...no way! Do you know why? He kept jumping up at people and the very macho man kept yelling...

"JACK OFF!!! JACK OFF!!! JACK OFFFFF!!!!!"

No word of a lie! My friends and I laughed our heads off!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Odin is very nice. Strong, 2 syllables, different.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Teffy said:


> Odin is very nice. Strong, 2 syllables, different.


My roommate has a male GSD pup named Odin. His litter of course had a German theme. He has male littermates named Jaeger and Kaiser which I think are all pretty manly. 

I also think beer names are cute for male dogs.


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't know WHY but I find that the old english names are often pretty manly... hence why my dogs' names are Winston and Hudson!! But I also liked the name Nelson, Bennington, HMMM.. there were a few others that I can't really think of, but basically ending in -ON.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Ben, Nick, Alex, Razr, Cutter, Jaxon, Ryder, Miner, Walker, Whiskey, Champ,


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Had the same problem with my husband. I had many names picked out, he nixed them, thought they were too cutsie. We settled on Jazz. I think it's elegant, masculine, different. I thought I would be calling him Jazzie at times, but I find myself only calling him Jazz. It has been a well received name.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

I had a boy dog named Cole once. I think if I ever had another boy dog, I'd name him Winston after Churchill. Maybe that's a little more "metro" than manly, though  .


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I like people'ish names for dogs ... what about Rambo, Clint, Clark? Or Loki, Brodie, Steve? My sister has a Stanley and a Cooper; I like both those names.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

What about Bond, lol? I can only imagine a man feeling so proud when asked what his dog's name is.

The answer: Bond, James Bond.


----------



## Tnola (Jun 21, 2010)

My husband is the same way. He doesn't like any of my names. For a red male, I really like the name Leo, as in the lion of the zodiac. I also love Charlie.


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

I have the name Fergus picked for our spoo when we get him. It is the name that Jamie in the Outlander series named an orphan he brought into his family. The orphan's name was Clement, but Jamie renamed him Fergus because it was "manly"


----------



## Tnola (Jun 21, 2010)

littlestitches said:


> I have the name Fergus picked for our spoo when we get him. It is the name that Jamie in the Outlander series named an orphan he brought into his family. The orphan's name was Clement, but Jamie renamed him Fergus because it was "manly"



I loved those Outlander books. I fell in love with the name Claire while reading those and ended up naming my daughter that.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

In this man's opinion, any man who can't deal with having a beautiful dog and giving him or her a good, appropriate name is rather insecure in his manhood. Ladies, tell your men to "Man up, already!" :smile:


----------



## Cynthadia (Oct 22, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> In this man's opinion, any man who can't deal with having a beautiful dog and giving him or her a good, appropriate name is rather insecure in his manhood. Ladies, tell your men to "Man up, already!" :smile:


Of course, the first name that came to mind for me was "Manly," after the character on Little House whose real name was Alonzo Wilder.

Some other suggestions:

Keenan
Keifer
Khan
Khandu
Cheers
Giles
Griff
Quentin
Victor
Drake
Seiko
Walter
Bannock
Brigham
Xander
Tivo
Taker
Austin
Bjorn
Baxter
Kodak


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I know a pug named Higgins, it really suits him but I think it would make an equally nice dignified poodle name.


----------



## rawdogs (Apr 30, 2011)

How about ERIC after the viking Eric the red,you can,t get more manly than that.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I like Eric too... but also Edward.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

I like Eric!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

littlestitches said:


> I have the name Fergus picked for our spoo when we get him. It is the name that Jamie in the Outlander series named an orphan he brought into his family. The orphan's name was Clement, but Jamie renamed him Fergus because it was "manly"


OT, but I LOVE the Outlander series!!!! Diana Gabaldon is a talented writer!! I think I read the second one first (by accident, I didn't know there WAS a first one!!) but then I obtained them all and read them in order (a couple of times!) I think with summer coming, it might be a good poolside series to read once again! 

I like Fergus, too!


----------



## Raisin'sMom (Mar 17, 2011)

Raisin in my first poodle so I have never had to give a poodle a manly name.

But. . .We had Max who was a rottweiler (but I feel like Max is too common of a name for dogs)

Then we had a beer theme (because of Keith's ex father-in-law)

Ex FIL Rottweiler was named Weiser
We got a rottweiler and named him Killian
We got a Chihuahua and named him Guiness
We got a Chocolate lab and named him Foster


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

when we got Hoolie my Husband wanted to name him something "French"  ( he is used to show dog names so is pretty open to just about anything, we had dogs named Toad and Termite  So we tried on a few ...as I recall he liked Maurice (I already had a Rooster named that) and I liked Armand ...but neither fit and were too hard to say for me. and he was just a Little "Hooligan". when I suggested that we both said too common!!!!! But then we talked about what would really call him LOL! it is never the real name..... Well, Hoolie just fit!!!! My husband started out not liking the fancy Doo's either and now doesn't like me mentioning cutting him short! Have fun naming him... There are lots of great boy names.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

When my mom was little she had a dog named Colonel (and pronounced kernel) and they all said he was the toughest dog that ever lived. I thought military names make a dog sound tough! Like Major.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I had a childhood dog named Bart, who was a big bruiser of a mastiff-foxhound mix puppy - 66 pounds at 6 months. He was quite manly!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

How about Cooper? My friend has a big male lab with that name...


----------



## Marlow's Mum (Apr 20, 2011)

Tnola said:


> My husband is the same way. He doesn't like any of my names. For a red male, I really like the name Leo, as in the lion of the zodiac. I also love Charlie.


I like Charlie too - but it's one of the names reserved for our future kids (of the human variety). I especially like it for a girl.


----------



## Marlow's Mum (Apr 20, 2011)

littlestitches said:


> I have the name Fergus picked for our spoo when we get him. It is the name that Jamie in the Outlander series named an orphan he brought into his family. The orphan's name was Clement, but Jamie renamed him Fergus because it was "manly"


Ahhh Jamie Fraser....I sigh whenever I hear that name.


----------



## Marlow's Mum (Apr 20, 2011)

Short list: 

Whiskey
Bond (James Bond)
Fergus
Baxter
Higgins
Weiser
Killian
Hooligan 
Colonel

When puppy arrives I'll post photos with his new "manly" name.


----------



## poodley (Apr 4, 2010)

If I ever get my dream pup ( red standard) His name will be Opie


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Rufus. It means 'red'.

Or you could pick a German boy's name, since the breed originates from Germany.


----------



## jas (Apr 1, 2011)

Please let me know which names sound good and which do not...


----------



## jas (Apr 1, 2011)

*"strong" male poodle names*

My husband and son said the same thing about wanting a "manly" name for our red mini puppy. My original ideas: Apollo (Sun god); Samson (hair power); Torque (engine power); Einstein (brain power); Edison (electric power); Hunter, Gunther or Gunner (no need to explain); Trigger (it worked for Roy Roger's horse); Scout (it worked for Tonto's horse); Alpha (what man isn't?); Atlas (holds up the world); Major (in the army now); Trooper (still in the army now); Amigo (everybody's friend); Chase (let's hope not); Chance (why not?); Cosmo (for Greek poodles); Comet (faster than a speeding star); Dante (for red hot poodles). I ran out of ideas after "D" :alberteinstein:

My fav choice is either Rusty, Rio or Kipper. Will let you know who wins the battle after we get the pup.


----------

